# The Walking Dead season 2 trailer



## BlackMesa (Jul 25, 2011)

I can not wait till Oct16th. Looks like season 2 is gonna be better than the first.
&#x202a;The Walking Dead - season 2 trailer&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't even watched the first season. I've been meaning to, but there's always the time issue. 

Just how good is it?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jul 26, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> I haven't even watched the first season. I've been meaning to, but there's always the time issue.
> 
> Just how good is it?


 
Since I don't know how much you know about the show I'll sum it up...

It's a show based off a comic book, set in a zombie apocalypse, where the main focus isn't the zombies but instead the people and how they are coping with the situation and how it affects them mentally.

If that sounds good to you I'm sure you'll love it. I love it and it actually inspired me to check out the comics, which I recommend if you haven't and are into comics.


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought the pilot episode was pretty interesting, certainly better than any other Zombie-related story I've seen. I'll have to give the first season a go after I catch up on Breaking Bad.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I CANT WAIIIIT


----------



## jymellis (Jul 27, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> I haven't even watched the first season. I've been meaning to, but there's always the time issue.
> 
> Just how good is it?


 
i dont like zombie movies / shows. i cant fookin wait for the next season.


its REALLLLYYY good


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 27, 2011)

^ Alright then  

I just finished watching the first episode. It was indeed quite good. I didn't like the start where Rick saw the little girl, it was too predictable and blaaah... also, the fact that he is going out to look for his family, is kinda used. Waaay used actually. But what else could he do?  

Apart from those two things, i really liked it. It was quite scary at sometime as well, and i haven't seen a TV show this brutal in... probably ever!  Gonna watch the next episode tomorrow


----------



## jymellis (Jul 27, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ Alright then
> 
> I just finished watching the first episode. It was indeed quite good. I didn't like the start where Rick saw the little girl, it was too predictable and blaaah... also, the fact that he is going out to look for his family, is kinda used. Waaay used actually. But what else could he do?
> 
> Apart from those two things, i really liked it. It was quite scary at sometime as well, and i haven't seen a TV show this brutal in... probably ever!  Gonna watch the next episode tomorrow


 
i thought the same thing as you when i started. then around the 3rd episode youll get it. also the predictability, you can throw that all out the window around the 4th episode


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a friend that has multi-episode parts in this season! He's in the trailer too. I LOVED the first season. Second looks really promising.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 27, 2011)

First season was awesome, and I'm really looking good to the second.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 27, 2011)

So....


Excited


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 27, 2011)

show runner just walked away earlier this week. wonder whos gonna step up


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i thought the same thing as you when i started. then around the 3rd episode youll get it. also the predictability, you can throw that all out the window around the 4th episode



Alright, im gonna trust you  


I just watched the second episode and it was great. I feel like doing a small marathon tonight, gonna watch more!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 28, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> Alright, im gonna trust you
> 
> 
> I just watched the second episode and it was great. I feel like doing a small marathon tonight, gonna watch more!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 28, 2011)

honestly i've enjoyed this show so much more than any zombie movie


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 28, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> Alright, im gonna trust you
> 
> 
> I just watched the second episode and it was great. I feel like doing a small marathon tonight, gonna watch more!




...And now i have only the season finale left. I'll save that for tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it ends, though, i have a few suspicions about it.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 29, 2011)

And now im done. Too bad it was only 6 episodes. 

That being said... 

I can't wait for season 2!!  


In the meantime i believe i'll watch the first season again. Probably with my gf, if it isn't too brutal for her


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the first season on DVD only watched a few clips online (havn't pulled it out of the rack since I bought it at a closing sale - thank you blockbuster). Looks like it's gonna just kick ass.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 22, 2011)

Hell yeah! I can't wait for this.

Thought this was awesome too
Scott Ian Plays Zombie on &#8216;The Walking Dead,&#8217; Lives to Tell Tale - Revolver Magazine


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 24, 2011)

Four new teasers...

Four New The Walking Dead Teaser Videos Now Online - The Walking Dead - AMC

I can't tell, did that sound like Morgan at the end of the first teaser?


----------

